# Pain in vaginal area



## 16803 (Nov 9, 2005)

I hope this is the correct place to post this. I have IBS C. The doctor gave me a wonderful drug that helps the pain in the abdominal area tremendously. However I still have another pain. I was wondering if anyone else has the same pain. I have this pushing sensation in the vaginal area. This is around the outside and it sort of burns. For some reason the medicine does not help this. Do you think this is from all the pushing and straining to have a BM or do you think it is unrelated to IBS at all?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I'm more sensitive sexually when my IBS is bad so there is a nerves communication.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I would probably ask your doctor just to make sure you don't have a UTI or something but from the few times (and when I was a kid) I've been constipated I get this sometimes too. Usually for me it's being slightly dehydrated (which you probably know C can make you) and then pushing to get the bm out. I know what you mean. It's like your bladder just burns. Usually a nice big drink of water helps a little but not totally. Hope this helps


----------



## 16803 (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for the input to all. My bladder doesn't hurt. It is outside. I could never have sex like this. I haven't in around 20 years anyway. What is a UTI? It hurts more when I stand up than sitting. I never hurt when I am asleep. I have developed this since last August. I never had anything like this before. It doesn't hurt in the abdomen now since taking the meds but before it felt like labor. I have had many kinds of pain in my life but this is the worst kind of pain ever.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

A UTI is a urinary tract infection. Generally that gives you a burning sensation when you do a wee though. I'd see your doctor about it if it's that painful. When I got my burning feeling it was inside and no picnic but it did go away.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

i sometimes get (used to more than now) an undescribable pain maybe like a spasmy type pain but im not sure that is a correct description in and around what could be called, the front passage, i went to a specialist and they said it was coming from the bowels


----------

